# New Klein Clampmeters



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


jclarmo said:


> Thinking of buying a new meter. Just wondering if anyone has used them, and what they think. They come with a lot more functions then the fluke I currently use. Doesn't seem as durable though.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I had read previously that Fluke's are made in America and Kleins are manufactured (rebranded) UEI meters, made in Korea/China.

If that makes a difference to you.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

I like it,
but i would go with Amprobe or the ideal, the back site is handy.
http://www.amprobe.com/Amprobe/usen/Products/Clamp-Meters.htm


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

FastFokker said:


> I had read previously that Fluke's are made in America and Kleins are manufactured (rebranded) UEI meters, made in Korea/China.
> 
> If that makes a difference to you.


Many of the higher end fluke meters are like the 80 series and the 233, but the clamp meters aren't anymore.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Klein meters = trash. Stick with Fluke. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

The new style look real nice, and are not clones of the UEI style. They are also CAT IV rated. I know several people with the new style, and it is their new favorite meter.

Klein is now on their second or third generation, and each generation keeps getting better. They are a real player in meters now.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> I had read previously that Fluke's are made in America and Kleins are manufactured (rebranded) UEI meters, made in Korea/China.
> 
> If that makes a difference to you.


I have that UEI without the temp function and I love it. One of the things I like is that I can read amps and volts at the same time. I has been one of my favorite meters lately. Which means I will lose it in the next month or so.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I have that UEI without the temp function and I love it. One of the things I like is that I can read amps and volts at the same time. I has been one of my favorite meters lately. Which means I will lose it in the next month or so.


i have that klein cl2000 meter,,seems alright..untill i can save up for a fluke


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Would you buy a Fluke fishtape?


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

99cents said:


> Would you buy a Fluke fishtape?


I have a princess auto fishtape , has never let me down lol


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I have that UEI without the temp function and I love it. One of the things I like is that I can read amps and volts at the same time. I has been one of my favorite meters lately. Which means I will lose it in the next month or so.


 
Did you lose it yet?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

No and I actually used it today. I have a new system going right now. I take it out of the case and put the case on the front seat of my truck. So hopefully when I go to leave I spot the case and say "hey don't forget your meter". So far so good.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a Klein and I like it. I own a t-5 fluke also, and it sits unused.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Fluke, AEMC, Megger, Dranetz.

I don't buy or use test equipment made / rebranded by Klein, Greenlee, etc


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Get one of these stupid things


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

It does everything I need really. I never really found a reason to replace my 2000. It works like my ole 870 Remington, you could find a more expensive, more high tech piece that would impress, but why?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Get one of these stupid things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

99cents said:


> Would you buy a Fluke fishtape?


:thumbsup:

Well put.

I would not waste my money on a meter that Klein stuck it's name on. Maybe it is a good meter, I do not know. If I was going to go that route I would get the UEI version just to avoid putting more money in Klein's bank just for re-branding something.

I like Fluke and other than an old Simpson meter is the only kind of meters I own.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Well put.
> 
> ...


All hail the Simpson 260, the greatest meter ever.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is what I have, a guy was tossing it out because he had purchased a Fluke 87.

I grabbed it up but to be honest I don't use it much at all. I do not do enough meter work to know how the 260 could be better for somethings. It is also not safety rated so that is an issue at work.

It still works fine but is more of a decoration piece for me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> That is what I have, a guy was tossing it out because he had purchased a Fluke 87.
> 
> I grabbed it up but to be honest I don't use it much at all. I do not do enough meter work to know how the 260 could be better for somethings. It is also not safety rated so that is an issue at work.
> 
> It still works fine but is more of a decoration piece for me.


Looks like a series 8RT.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Looks like a series 8RT.



I really do not know, looks like 8.


----------

